# Foaming Car Shampoo



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good online retailer for that foaming shampoo for my car please?

I have googled it and trawled through a few sites but would rather buy from recommendation.

PS. The stuff I want is applied by hand, not the pressure wash applied stuff

Cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I would like some as well. Incidently and far from me to go off topic I have started using Imperial Leathers Foamburst in the shower. It is an erotic and thoroughly cleansing foamy, creamy stuff that only requires say a half a pea size of foam to do an arm, a shoulder and half your torso. If you are only half the size of me then of course you could do 50% of your body with really an amazingly miniscule amount. Smells nice and your skin is left as soft as a babies bum. (Not those with terminal nappy rash)  

Furthermore, the container is easy and clean to carry into the shower or in campsites absolutely ideal for campsite ablution houses.

In fact I am wondering whether we should have a special section to discuss toiletriies as I presume we all use them in the motorhome. We could do stress tests on toilet paper, softness and bounce tests on shampoos and white teeth tests on toothpaste. 

(I am so wasted on here  )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

somebodies pants are way too tight methinks    

Kev.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Twinky,

Unfortunately, that looks like a resounding "No" then 

Regards,
John


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

twinky said:


> Can anyone recommend a good online retailer for that foaming shampoo for my car please?
> 
> I have googled it and trawled through a few sites but would rather buy from recommendation.
> 
> ...


Hello

I used to use the car detailing sites to check out products , most are listed and theres a lot of trade dealers on there you can buy off . There's a lot of good tips how to remove stains / marks etc and what products to buy.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php?s=a5b0eca55865583d5088ca2b992f8f77

Hope this helps Paul


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

What I presume you want is generically known as 'Snow Foam.

The standard version is pretty much a foaming traffic film remover which is very clingy, however it is corrosive, You can get a version that is PH Neutral.

You can either apply with a Gilmour attached to a hose, or s foam lance attached to a pressure washer. It cannot be used from a bucket etc.

You can buy a Gilmour from Ebay


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't say which is "that foam shampoo"! :-(

Here is the company I use for detailing products:
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Category/ProductList.aspx?CategoryId=104

Dave


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Guys

I got no recommendations so took the plunge and bought some 'high foam shampoo' from a online valeting products retailer together with a load of other stuff, carnauba wax polish etc.

I specifically said I wanted the shampoo designed to be applied by hand rather than pressure hose and that is what I bought. Ive only used it once on my cars and was very pleased. ie it seemed to cling onto the bodywork rather than just run off onto the floor like the turtlewax stuff I had before.

My skin hasnt feel off yet.

Cheers


----------

